# A Kids Version of Jesus' Birth



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Cute....

Regards, Mike


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Very adorable thank you for sharing..


----------

